# Time to stir the ice hole!!!!!!



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Is the Bay De Noc "Swedish Pimple" the best jigging spoon ever made for vertical fishing????
What do you think??
Yay or Nay???


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

that is because i consider a "jack hook" a spoon. I will say that the good ol Pimple comes in a very close second.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

One of the best for me!!! 

chad


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

On some days it is. On others it might be its sister spoon, the Do Jigger. For me it depends what the fish want.

Magnet


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

cant remember what they are called but the ones with the chain connected to the hook. Sweedish pimples don't tie easily.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

I voted no. My favorite is the Jigging Rap in a Fire Tiger color. Another lure that comes in second is the Jack Spoon. I have a number of different pimples that I carry but never had much luck with them, maybe I should give them another chance on my next outing.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

The last time I checked the Jigging Rapala wasn't a spoon...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Matt3ddsteel...
Thank You.....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Swedish Pimples have more than their fair share of productive days. But when everyone is jiggin Pimples, I'll go to a Castmaster, just to show them something different.


----------



## IceDaddy (Dec 18, 2002)

I have always liked ACME castmasters. Wiley Coyote 
Super Genius always trusted ACME and so do I. LOL


----------



## IceDaddy (Dec 18, 2002)

You said "Time to stir the Icehole" Looks to Me like the Icehole has been Stirred!!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

A far as a jigging spoon its pretty tuff to beat a swedish pimple. They work for all species of fish I think. The one with the chain on it, I think you are referring to the Hali jig, is a tremendous jig for perch and such. I'm sure it isn't considered a jig, but for walleyes I like to use a Cicada blade bait. They have three holes on the top so you can adjust the level of the bait in the water. And believe me they will tear up the walleyes in the Saginaw Bay, and river. Oh yeah, and JoeG, who are you talking about.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

I was talking about the originator of this post. That was about 2 minutes after getting out of bed. Next time I'll do the coffee first.
Sorry SFW1960.....


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe,
The originator of this post is a valued member to this site, he brings an enthusiastic air to all the sports he writes about.
I will admit I am envious of him, as some days it's just too hard to get excited about the outdoors.
With his posts I remember it is for the fun.
I think he is very creative, and an inspiration.
I've posted before on less than one cup of Java, I now make sure I get my fix before posting.
It was good to see you thought it out and re-posted.
I like the jiggin spoons as well, tipped with a minnow.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Really for the guys first post you could have been a little nicer too him. "Last time I checked", that was poor. Welcome to the site Don we don't all anwser like that. Honest mistake I know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Tattoo Mike--

you hit the nail on the head. I remember not too long ago being new on this site. I was a little intimidated to write, but what the heck-I am a very intelligent person that happens to come up with some really dumb questions at times, but then again I could come up with a very innovative idea that I could share as well 

lets all remember that !

And welcome to the site Don and anyone new

--Merry Christmas


----------



## IceDaddy (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey, Thanks alot Duckbuster I am new here and those were some encouraging words I think sometimes people are just trying
to be funny and it just doesn't type out the same as they were thinking. Thanks and Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## josfish (Dec 15, 2002)

LOTS OF SPOONS WILL WORK, BUT I VOTE FOR THE PIMPLE. THEY JUST PLAIN WORK WELL AND THEY ARE EASY TO FIND.
BE SAFE
JOS


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Looks like I stirred the ice hole good!!!


> remember it is for the fun.


Some folks just don't know how to take me ... Life was meant to be fun , Kirk - not just the outdoors , when the fun is all gone , life may just as well be over.
Thank you for your kind words -
I do love the outdoors dearly , and I always will....
Now , where the hell is some good ice?? I NEED  some fresh perch fillets!!!
lol


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I voted no because I've caught more fish (perch) on russian hooks than anything else. Never have hooked anything big through the ice (unless you could a pike about a foot long  ) despite trying to do so for years, so I can't say about how they work on big fish.


----------

